# Square it up!



## Caliper (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks for the review Giz. I normally wouldn't consider a Grizzly but my best friend used one with the spiral head all the time in a class like the ones you have taken. He said it was fantastic.

The $800 price point for an 8-inch jointer is not too shabby. You're right. Delta is a little proud of even their 6-inch cabinet jointers. I settled for the ShopMaster model.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanis for writing the review Giz.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Great review Giz - Must be nice to have won one of the Lotteries ) New Saw Stop, 8" jointer - Lucky you. Tell Gary hi for me when you see him.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks, I have had this jointer for about 2 years. I never play the lottery.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

I play it all the time - at least my wife does. One of these days, who knows. Great tool and of course you know I was only kidding about the lottery.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Nice. I have been looking for a new jointer for quite some time, and this one always seems to come out on top. 
Note to self: I need to get over it and wire the shop for 220v.

Thanks for the push,
Steve


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes Bill. I know. (The real trick to tool acquisition: My wife has taken a bunch of the woodworking classes with me. She knows how to use them, what they do, and why certain ones will cut the mustard).


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Steve. When I planned my shop I put in a new 200 amp for my house with 100 sub panel for my shop.

My electrician insisted I would not need 220. I had him put in the 110v and I ran a bunch of extra lines to empty boxes as well as a conduit to floor boxes.

I am glad I did, since I have already needed two 220 circuits. I plan to wire in one more for my band saw which is convertible.

You should get on it if possible.


----------



## alindobra (Oct 3, 2007)

gizmodyne,

Thanks for taking the trouble to write such a detailed review. Judging by your experience (and others), it seems that the G0490 is a better machine. The fence is taller and the adjustments more straightforward. It is so easy so setup that I virtually change the depth of cut every time to adapt to the particular task/board. One of these days I'll probably take the time to write a review.

Alin


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Alin.

I have never used that machine. I think you may be right though. Isn't is a clone of the newer delta d20 with parallelogram style? The machine I have reminds me of the powermatic which has the lower fence.

I guess that is the problem with a style of reviews that is not a comparision.

To Clarify: Depth of cut adjustments are easy. It is the fence movement that is annoying.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

By the way… GaryK gave me a tip on the knicked blades. He said to slide one over a bit which will cover for the others. Going to give it a go! Thanks Gary.


----------



## sawdog (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks on the info. I too bought the Grizzly Planner and I am well pleased to go to this size jointer instead of the smaller Delta and so models. I am well pleased with this model. I also purchased the Grizzly 2 hp contractor saw and morise machine, had to go with the contractor saw instead of hybrid for mobility in my shop. Again, super pleased with both also.

By the way what band saw are you using?

Sawdog,
Memphis, TN


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Jet 18" Review here


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the same jointer,and planer very happy with both. Good stuff for the money.


----------



## Billp (Nov 25, 2006)

I have the same Jointer I would give mine 5stars. Great piece of machinery for the money.


----------



## bgmdad (Jan 24, 2008)

I got my Grizzly 8" last May (07). I give 5 stars too! Went to the tent sale in Muncy, PA and spent about 750 including hotel room for 1 night…got the jointer, crown stapler, drill press mortising attachment, zero clearance TS insert, arm load of woodworking mags, etc. WHAT FUN!


----------

